
Show HN: Index funds are better than Managed funds? - jwally
Kind of a mix between show &#x2F; ask:<p>If actively managed funds give higher returns than index funds, why don&#x27;t fund groups offer a product that guarantees index return plus a spread (say 0.5%). Charge a fee to get in. Invest the money in a way that beats the market. Their profit would be fees + spread over market.<p>This seems like easy money if you know you can consistently beat the market. Does this not exist because fund groups can&#x27;t beat the market?
======
f_allwein
Who says actively managed funds give higher returns? I understand they don't
(on average), particularly if you consider their higher cost.

~~~
jwally
Sellers of actively managed funds.

